# Diarrhea after surgery



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

My Cav had eye surgery on Thursday. Since we got her back yesterday she has had watery diarrhea.

Should I be worried? She seems OK...still wants to eat. Oh and my OH gave her some bits of our roast dinner as well so she is exploding at the moment (believe me I have said my piece on this!). Do you think she just has a sensitive tummy at the moment? We have a Sensitive Vet food we can give her. 

I am very worried


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Diarrhoea for 2-3 days after surgery is pretty common (a reaction to the anaesthetic I think), its only if it lasts longer than that there is any need to be concerned, or if its a huge amount, or your dog seems out of sorts. If she's lively enough and is showing good signs of being hungry, I'd not be too worried and wait and see how she is tomorrow. If she still has it then, I'd consider phoning your vet.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

soulful dog said:


> Diarrhoea for 2-3 days after surgery is pretty common (a reaction to the anaesthetic I think), its only if it lasts longer than that there is any need to be concerned, or if its a huge amount, or your dog seems out of sorts. If she's lively enough and is showing good signs of being hungry, I'd not be too worried and wait and see how she is tomorrow. If she still has it then, I'd consider phoning your vet.


Seriously...thank you so much!!! It is a little explosive tonight...but I will put it down to mistake on my OH's part. Thank you!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Was she given painkillers (Rimadyl or Metacam) as they can sometimes cause diarrheoa?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Twiggy said:


> Was she given painkillers (Rimadyl or Metacam) as they can sometimes cause diarrheoa?


Metacam yes...but then vomited a little bile so they didn't give her any to take home. She is now on no painkiller.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Metacam yes...but then vomited a little bile so they didn't give her any to take home. She is now on no painkiller.


She probably had a painkiller that acts over a few days; normal following surgery. A reaction to that and/or the anaesthetic is the most likely cause. It should settle down soon but some Prokolin should help speed up the recovery. No doggy medicine box should be without it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> She probably had a painkiller that acts over a few days; normal following surgery. A reaction to that and/or the anaesthetic is the most likely cause. It should settle down soon but some Prokolin should help speed up the recovery. No doggy medicine box should be without it.


Actually yes we have got this from last time  I had forgotten about that! Thank you!

Saying that I was even more worried this morning and there were drops of blood coming out of her bum. But we rang the vets and, although it can be serious, apparently the fact the blood was red means it isn't internal bleeding and we need to feed her sensitive food little and often...and the rehydrating stuff...which we had both of! I felt very organised


----------



## skatealexia (Mar 25, 2013)

Pro-kolin is amazing stuff, use the enterogenic sachets for my girl daily for her pancreatitis. Hopefully she will be back to her normal self soon


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Actually yes we have got this from last time  I had forgotten about that! Thank you!
> 
> Saying that I was even more worried this morning and there were drops of blood coming out of her bum. But we rang the vets and, although it can be serious, apparently the fact the blood was red means it isn't internal bleeding and we need to feed her sensitive food little and often...and the rehydrating stuff...which we had both of! I felt very organised


Hope your girl is better soon.


----------

